# Lelit Combi PL42 TEMD issues



## Mathiar (11 mo ago)

Hi all, new to this forum 

I bought this machine in around 2017

until late 2021 this machine had served me well. But recently some issues are:
- shots ground successively are inconsistent extractions (I use pre-weighed 18g doses) - maybe something happening with the built in grinder but looking to pick up a Niche soon anyways 

- the seal around the portafilter has blown twice in less than 6m - I replaced the gasket in September through a company that serviced it. It then leaked again around November and so I replaced the gasket again. Recently it leaked again! I took apart the group head opening and inspected it; the gasket is fine and intact. I’ve replaced the basket, the small red o-ring and the thick metal disk. Photos sent to the retailer suggested the portafilter was in good condition and didn’t need replacing

Today I was cleaning it with backflushing and the once again leaked when the pressure ramped up for a backflush!!!!
I once again took it down and inspected and everything looks ok except for a little bit of coffee residue on the lugs where the portafilter sits (which is why I was cleaning it)
We make maybe 2-3 coffees a a day so not heavy use. 
Im not sure if I’ve reached the natural history of this machine or there is something wrong. I’m always looking for reasons to upgrade but if it’s something that can buy me a few months instead of upgrading now I’d be interested. I wouldn’t expect the machine to give up on only 5y


----------

